# For Honor | PS4



## 3liXGaming (12. Februar 2017)

*Hat schon jemand die Open-Beta von For Honor angespielt? 

*Ich hab mir die Beta runtergeladen und würde gerne die Meinung von euch hören?
Was hält Ihr von der Steuerung?
Habt Ihr schon Tipps fürs Game?
Welcher Multiplayer Modi liegt euch am besten?

Gebt mir eure Infos


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2017)

Ich hab es gestern auf der xbox mal angetestet, aber Zeit gehabt, das Totorial zu spielen - fühlte sich aber zunächst mal recht gut an, ich bin gespannt, ob man nicht wie bei vielen Shootern Null Chance hat, nur weil 90% der Mitspieler irgendwelche Freaks sind, die schon 30h gespielt haben innerhalb von 2 Tagen und alles perfekt draufhaben...


----------



## 3liXGaming (12. Februar 2017)

Ich habe es heute gespielt, alle Modi und völlig alle Charakter und es ist absolut nicht mein Fall


----------



## Catalano (13. Februar 2017)

Gut, dass es dieses Forum gibt.

Ich hatte mich für dieses Spiel auch interessiert und überlegt, es mir zu kaufen.
Ich wollte auch letztes mal die Beta spielen, aber dafür muss man glaube ich Playstation Plus haben, und das habe ich nicht, weil ich arm bin.

Ich freue mich, dass relativ viele Leute das Spiel negativ kritisieren, denn diesen traue ich mehr, als den positiven Bewertungen. Ich werds mir nicht kaufen.


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Februar 2017)

Instalier gerade das Spiel und zock dann gleich mal den Singleplayer an, da bin ich gespannt drauf.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2017)

also, gestern mal 10 Min Multiplayer gespielt: hab ich da jetzt vom Spielmodus her Pech gehabt, oder ist das gewollt, dass man nach einem Tod dann das Rundenende als Zuschauer beobachten muss? Ich wurde 3x direkt nach 20 Sekunden getötet, weil ich halt noch Null Erfahrung hab, und dann soll ich jedesmal 3-4Min nur zuschauen?


@Catalano: wieso freust Du dich, wenn ein Spiel negativ bewertet wird, das du nicht mal kennst? ^^ Das ist irgendwie unlogisch... und PS Plus bzw. Xbox Gold braucht man nun mal für an sich JEDES Game, wenn man da auch Multiplayer spielen will. Das kann also ja kein Argument sein, da müsstest du eher Sony anschwärzen, weil die das so vorgeben.


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Februar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, gestern mal 10 Min Multiplayer gespielt: hab ich da jetzt vom Spielmodus her Pech gehabt, oder ist das gewollt, dass man nach einem Tod dann das Rundenende als Zuschauer beobachten muss? Ich wurde 3x direkt nach 20 Sekunden getötet, weil ich halt noch Null Erfahrung hab, und dann soll ich jedesmal 3-4Min nur zuschauen?



Hängt vom jeweiligen Spielmodus ab. Ich vermute einmal, Du hast "Vernichtung" ("Elimination") gespielt? 
Dort hast Du, wie in "Duell", oder "Handgemenge" quasi nur ein "Leben", d. h., wenn Du dort "final" eliminiert wirst, d. h., entweder per "Finisher", oder tödlichem Sturz, o. ä., war's das erst einmal bis zur nächsten Runde, ansonsten könntest Du theoretisch von einem Team-Mitglied wiederbelebt werden.  

Jedenfalls musst Du im schlimmsten Fall ein paar Minuten warten, bis entweder Dein Team besiegt ist, oder es schafft, den Gegner zu schlagen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hängt vom jeweiligen Spielmodus ab. Ich vermute einmal, Du hast "Vernichtung" ("Elimination") gespielt?
> Dort hast Du, wie in "Duell", oder "Handgemenge" quasi nur ein "Leben", d. h., wenn Du dort "final" eliminiert wirst, d. h., entweder per "Finisher", oder tödlichem Sturz, o. ä., war's das erst einmal bis zur nächsten Runde, ansonsten könntest Du theoretisch von einem Team-Mitglied wiederbelebt werden.
> 
> Jedenfalls musst Du im schlimmsten Fall ein paar Minuten warten, bis entweder Dein Team besiegt ist, oder es schafft, den Gegner zu schlagen.


 das war glaub ich "Deathmatch" mit 4 vs 4.


----------



## Catalano (13. Februar 2017)

> @Catalano: wieso freust Du dich, wenn ein Spiel negativ bewertet wird, das du nicht mal kennst? ^^ Das ist irgendwie unlogisch...



Na, weil mich das von einem Fehlkauf abhält. Das ist doch nicht unlogisch, oder? 
Nach meiner Erfahrung  bewahrheiten sich die negativen Kritiken häufiger, als die Lobpreisungen.



> und PS Plus bzw. Xbox Gold braucht man nun mal für an sich JEDES Game, wenn man da auch Multiplayer spielen will. Das kann also ja kein Argument sein, da müsstest du eher Sony anschwärzen, weil die das so vorgeben.



Über Playstation Plus hab ich mich nicht beschwert. Ich wollte nur damit sagen, dass ich die Beta deshalb nicht testen konnte.


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Februar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das war glaub ich "Deathmatch" mit 4 vs 4.



Ja genau, wie ich dachte. Gerade diesen Modus würde ich Anfängern nicht empfehlen; besser sind m. E. erst einmal 1vs1 Duelle, gerne auch gegen Bots, um die Spielmechanik zu lernen. 

@Catalano:

Das zeigt wieder einmal schön, dass sich Spiele nicht wirklich objektiv bewerten lassen. Dem einen gefällt's, dem anderen nicht. Mein Tipp lautet daher immer: selbst ausprobieren, wann immer man dazu die Möglichkeit hat und/oder sich "Tester" suchen, die einen ähnlichen Geschmack haben, wie man selbst - dann liegt man in den meisten Fällen richtig.

Mir z. B. kann ein Shooter- oder Rennspiel-Fan ein bestimmtes Spiel noch so sehr empfehlen, es würde nichts nutzen, weil ich mit beiden Genres wenig bis gar nichts anfangen kann - mit Racern sogar noch weniger als Shootern. 

Daher ist es wichtig, seinen eigenen Spielegeschmack zu kennen und definieren zu können.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Februar 2017)

Catalano schrieb:


> Na, weil mich das von einem Fehlkauf abhält. Das ist doch nicht unlogisch, oder?
> Nach meiner Erfahrung  bewahrheiten sich die negativen Kritiken häufiger, als die Lobpreisungen.



dann spielst du also nur spiele mit ausschließlich positiven bewertungen? müsst ja so sein.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2017)

Catalano schrieb:


> Na, weil mich das von einem Fehlkauf abhält. Das ist doch nicht unlogisch, oder?
> Nach meiner Erfahrung  bewahrheiten sich die negativen Kritiken häufiger, als die Lobpreisungen.


 du freust Dich also NUR, weil du es nicht aus versehen vorbestellt hast, oder wie?

Das klang halt so, als würdest du dem Spiel wünschen, dass es so oder so nicht gut ankommt, dich also freuen, wenn es auch zu unrecht schlecht bewertet würde    du meinst aber ja nur: wenn es nicht gut ist und DANN schlecht bewertet wird, freust du dich, wenn das öffentlich wird, damit keiner nen Fehlkauf macht? War halt komisch formuliert, klang so, als seiest du nur sauer, dass du es nicht spielen kannst, und würdest dem Spiel schlechte Meinungen "wünschen".


Allerdings solltest du da JETZT noch mehr als vorsichtig sein, Dir ein Urteil zu bilden, erst Recht ohne es überhaupt mal gespielt zu haben - erstens spielen das jetzt sicher auch zig Leute, die es einfach mal ausprobieren und vlt. einfach mit dem Spiel an sich nix anfangen können, obwohl es an sich gut ist, und zweitens findest du natürlich auch bei den Meinungen grad am Anfang viel eher die Meckerer - die Leute, denen es gefällt, spielen und freuen sich dann auf den Release. Und zB mein comment ist auch nicht negativ, sondern ein "Noob"-comment, da ich grad mal 20 Min bisher im Game "rumprobiert" hab. Es kann also gut sein, dass am Ende von denen, die es sich kaufen, 90% zufrieden sind und das Game rein objektiv gesehen gut ist.


----------



## Catalano (13. Februar 2017)

> Das klang halt so, als würdest du dem Spiel wünschen, dass es so oder so nicht gut ankommt, dich also freuen, wenn es auch zu unrecht schlecht bewertet würde   War halt komisch formuliert, klang so, als seiest du nur sauer, dass du es nicht spielen kannst, und würdest dem Spiel schlechte Meinungen "wünschen".



Um Gottes Willen, aber nein! Ich bin doch nicht schadenfroh.

Ich meinte das so:



> du meinst aber ja nur: wenn es nicht gut ist und DANN schlecht bewertet wird, freust du dich, wenn das öffentlich wird, damit keiner nen Fehlkauf macht?



Ich wollte damit sagen, dass mir negative Kritiken/Erfahrungsberichte mehr helfen, einen Fehlkauf zu vermeiden. Und ich freue mich, wenn Leute offen zu geben, dass ihnen ein Spiel nicht gefällt, oder offen ansprechen, was an einem Spiel kacke ist. 

Denn es ist leider doch so, dass viele etwas bejubeln, weil alle andere es auch bejubeln. In manch anderen Foren werden sogar Leute beschimpft, die ein beliebtes Spiel kritisieren. 



> und zweitens findest du natürlich auch bei den Meinungen grad am Anfang viel eher die Meckerer -



Man findet aber auch am Anfang (und manchmal sogar vor einer Spielveröffentlichung) Leute, die ein Spiel super bewerten, ohne dieses Spiel selbst gespielt zu haben. Das findet man beispielsweise oft bei den Produktbewertungen bestimmter Elektronikfachmärkte.
Und sowas kann man nicht gebrauchen.

Es kommt natürlich immer drauf an, was, und warum jemand ein Spiel kritisiert. 
Natürlich kann ich mich auch nicht immer auf negative Bewertungen Verlassen (Beispiel Deadly Premonition, das fand ich trotz Buh-Rufe megageil)

Vielleicht werde ich For Honor aber irgendwann ausprobieren und merken, dass es mir doch ganz gut gefällt. Das kann schon sein.


----------



## Catalano (13. Februar 2017)

> dann spielst du also nur spiele mit ausschließlich positiven bewertungen? müsst ja so sein.




mmmhh...das müsste eigentlich tatsächlich so sein, ist es aber nicht. Ein Paradoxon.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2017)

Catalano schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit sagen, dass mir negative Kritiken/Erfahrungsberichte mehr helfen, einen Fehlkauf zu vermeiden. Und ich freue mich, wenn Leute offen zu geben, dass ihnen ein Spiel nicht gefällt, oder offen ansprechen, was an einem Spiel kacke ist.


 jo, das hatte ich falsch interpretiert, alles gut  




> Man findet aber auch am Anfang (und manchmal sogar vor einer Spielveröffentlichung) Leute, die ein Spiel super bewerten, ohne dieses Spiel selbst gespielt zu haben. Das findet man beispielsweise oft bei den Produktbewertungen bestimmter Elektronikfachmärkte.
> Und sowas kann man nicht gebrauchen.


 ja, so was nervt. Allerdings gilt das eben so für etliche sehr negative Meinungen, die bei vielen Games direkt nach Release erfolgen und ausschließlich Dinge kritisieren, die entweder nichts mit dem Spiel zu tun haben (zB "20GB Download unzumutbar" oder "Siel verlangt Steam!" oder bei Battlefield 1 sogar gesehen "ich will keinen Schwarzen auf der Packung eines WK1-Spiels!" ) oder Dinge, die Bugs oder zB Serverprobleme sind und wo man bei einer Meinung zumindest mal ein paar Tage abwarten und nicht direkt lospoltern sollte, oder um subjektive Befindlichkeiten wie zB "1 Stern für das neue CoD - es spielt in der Zukunft, das mag ich nicht" oder so was     oder auch Meinungen, die nur 1 Stern geben, weil das Spiel lediglich "nicht super" ist, sondern "nur gut", sie aber ein super Spiel erwarteten... Erwartung nicht erfüllt, und schon kriegt ein an sich zwar nicht MEGA, aber recht gutes Spiel trotzdem nur einen Stern statt 3-4...


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Februar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> "Siel verlangt Steam!"



Siele funktionieren ausschließlich mit Wasserdruck, es gibt afaik keine, die mit Dampfkraft arbeiten:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siel


----------



## Catalano (13. Februar 2017)

Ja gut, das sind natürlich Dinge, die auch ich nicht gut heiße. 

Man muss schon genau nachlesen, was da jemand bemängelt. 
Bei For Honor ist es aber zur Zeit so, dass mehrere Leute Dinge an dem Game bemängeln, die evtl. auch mich stören würden. Zudem hatte ich schon beim ersten Bericht über das Spiel das Gefühl, dass es mir nicht ganz gefallen könnte. 

So deckt sich die Äußerung von 3liXGaming schon sehr mit meinem Bild des Spiels, das ich mir bis jetzt machen konnte.

Aber ich verspreche euch: ich werde es eines Tages doch ausprobieren und mir selbst ein Bild davon machen. Ich hoffe, ich täusche mich.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2017)

Catalano schrieb:


> Ja gut, das sind natürlich Dinge, die auch ich nicht gut heiße.
> 
> Man muss schon genau nachlesen, was da jemand bemängelt.
> Bei For Honor ist es aber zur Zeit so, dass mehrere Leute Dinge an dem Game bemängeln, die evtl. auch mich stören würden. Zudem hatte ich schon beim ersten Bericht über das Spiel das Gefühl, dass es mir nicht ganz gefallen könnte.
> ...


 wenn OBJEKTIV was bemängelt wird und man auch liest, um was es geht und dem zustimmt, dann ist alles in Butter. Was nur gar nicht geht ist, wenn jemand Dinge kritisiert, die eher Geschmackssache sind, und dann das ganze Spiel verreißt. Was korrekt wäre: man gibt zB 3-4 Sterne und schreibt aber rein "für mich persönlich aber ist das Spiel leider nichts, weil im Multiplayer Sci-Fi-Zeug verwendet wird" oder "für mich persönlich ist das Spiel nichts, da es keine Special-Moves gibt und die Bewegungen eher träge sind" usw.   


@Spassbremse: OMG, da gibt es dann tatsächlich sogar WIRKLICH Siele ^^


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Februar 2017)

Großartig Ubisoft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allways-On wenn man den Singleplayer spielen will ist ein Traum 



edit: seit 21 Uhr sind die Server online und ich hab die erste SP-Mission hinter mir. Gefällt mir recht gut.


----------



## 3liXGaming (15. Februar 2017)

So ich melde mich auch mal wieder 
Ich finde auf jeden Fall hat das Spiel potenzial, würde jetzt auch gerne mal den Singleplayer spielen aber ich kauf mir das Spiel nicht. (Wie gesagt nicht mein Fall)
Sehr gut gemacht ist das Kampfsystem was meiner Meinung nach auch bei 1vs.1 Kämpfen sehr ausbalanciert wirkt, aber sobald ein Zweiter oder sogar Dritter feindlicher Spieler kommt hat man schlicht und einfach keine Chance mehr. 
Die Flucht zu ergreifen ist auch nicht grad das einfachste weil wenn mal zwei bis drei gegnerische Wikinger und Samurais auf einen draufholzen ist das Leben schneller weck als man überhaupt an weckrennen denken kann.
Habe größtenteils Herrschaft gespielt, finde ist einfach der spannendste Modus.
Grafisch gesehen sehr geil gemacht also die Atmosphäre hat mich wirklich überrascht.
Alles in allem ist es definitiv nicht mein Fall und ich denke das For Honor damit Probleme haben wird anderen Spielen nur ansatzweise Konkurrenz zu machen.

Sollte ich die Zeit finden werde ich noch ein Video mit meiner Meinung hochladen


----------

